# Forge World Goodies - a second chance!



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Salute 2011 – April 16th, London ExCel Centre 

For all those that missed out on the pre-release goodies at Forge Worlds open day they will also be at Salute!

You’ll be able to purchase the MkIII Armoured Boarding Space Marine and the Chaos Dwarf Hellsmith Event Only models as well as the recently released Eldar Lynx with Pulsar, Eldar Lynx with Sonic Lance, and the new Phantom Titan.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish they would have these at the memphis battle bunker birthday...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuck. Price is going to go down on the ones I've bought. =(. Got to wait longer before I can sell them.

*Waits for Christmas*


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Fuck. Price is going to go down on the ones I've bought. =(. Got to wait longer before I can sell them.
> 
> *Waits for Christmas*


Heh, heh, I've already seen a shit load of the Boarding Marines on Ebay going for around £35, so your best off waiting a while anyway mate.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

One of you Britz want to toss me a boarding marine?


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you guys know if they sell their other stuff on these days? cause i orderd a shit loads of them about 2-3 weeks ago and according to them they're still not " allocated " whatever that mean, so they're gonna get a very angry phone call if they're holding onto the stock for these days?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

DivineArchitect said:


> Do you guys know if they sell their other stuff on these days? cause i orderd a shit loads of them about 2-3 weeks ago and according to them they're still not " allocated " whatever that mean, so they're gonna get a very angry phone call if they're holding onto the stock for these days?


Have you tried giving them a very non-angry phone call to find out what allocated means? Or will you mostly be focusing on jumping to conclusions :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> One of you Britz want to toss me a boarding marine?


£60 please.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha well the angry will only come in after the initial " hello i was wondering if you could help me.." but i've called them up already about a a week and half ago and got told they were still proccessing the order but 3 weeks for nearly £500 is abit ....cheeky considering games workshop ships the next day. understandably if they have to press the models i get it but if they sell them at these open day they'll obviously have them lying around. and at the prices they charge they should have a fairly decent stock in the first place.

or im just being impatient :/


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> £60 please.


With out a stupid mark up just to be friendly


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Impatient. If it doesn't materialise within 2-3 months, that's when you can start getting antsy.

@ Witch King - I don't do Mark Up. That's mates rates.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Impatient. If it doesn't materialise within 2-3 months, that's when you can start getting antsy.
> 
> @ Witch King - I don't do Mark Up. That's mates rates.


Beat him with a Rake for me till he lowers his price


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Try 
 here 
here
and  here to show but a sample Witch King. 

Ebay is flooded with the damned things.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, is that for real? like is that generaly what people experiance? 
i dont expect you to be the holy grail of forgeworld knowledge but how do know this, and why so?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

DivineArchitect said:


> Wow, is that for real? like is that generaly what people experiance?
> i dont expect you to be the holy grail of forgeworld knowledge but how do know this, and why so?


Which bit are you referring to mate?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just the ability to provide news before they're available, I think.

The secret? Blowjobs.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Just the ability to provide news before they're available, I think.
> 
> The secret? Blowjobs.


Ah, it was in the Forge World newsletter I got emailed.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry Cypher i realise im intruding on your post.
i was refering vaz's bit about the 2-3 monthes wait time from forge world, would it be best to start a new post or can you guys clear this up for me cause if thats the case ill have my 700 odd quid back from them before the day break tomorow!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

DivineArchitect said:


> Sorry Cypher i realise im intruding on your post.
> i was refering vaz's bit about the 2-3 monthes wait time from forge world, would it be best to start a new post or can you guys clear this up for me cause if thats the case ill have my 700 odd quid back from them before the day break tomorow!



No worries mate. I have ordered tons of stuff from FW, normally arrives within a week. What did you order? If it's something large like a Titan you may have to wait longer but I wouldn't have thought two months unless they have a serious back-log.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Krieg army over 2 orders.
several squads of krieg infrantry
comand squads etc all the basics for an army.
few haevy mortors and crews thud guns commissars
hades breaching drills engineers etc you get the picture....
just the thing that bothers me is it says nowhere when ordering or in the confirmation email any off this..it says 1-5 working days at best and 28 days from sending they deliver now i paid debit so they have my money before i even found any of this out and its alot of money GW can get me my stuff the next day whatever i order and i order often from them.

just feels like a p*ss take that they'll take 680quid for me to be told to be patient!
im not being unreasonable am i?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's a lot of Resin they've got to shift, especially if it's not on the shelf already. Then on top of that, they've had 2 major showcases to organise. It's just a bad time to order, unfortunately, where they have a lot on their plate.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

well thats just a swift kick in the nads i thought games day had been and gone....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Open Day, not Games Day.


----------

